# remote Medical billing & Coding in SA TX



## jaimerpruna (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaime R. Pruna
(830)837-9467
jaimerpruna@live.com

San Antonio TX 78213                                        
OBJECTIVE
Energetic, motivated, dependable, Outgoing, and Demonstrated customer service skills. Seeking a position in Medical Coding 


SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS

?	Completed competencies in case studies for all phases of medical coding utilizing ICD-9, ICD-10,CPT and HCPCS
?	Key strengths: communication, leadership and interpersonal skills, multi-tasking and overall resourcefulness
?	Computer applications employing MS Word, MS Excel, MS PowerPoint 
?	Enter patient demographics 
?	Create accounts and perform billing routines
?	Knowledge of HIPAA & OSHA Guidelines
?	Acquired knowledge of office administration tasks
?	Knowledge Of Medicare, Medicaid & Tricare Guidelines
?	Knowledge Of EOBs
?	Workers? Compensation
?	College courses in Medical Terminology and Anatomy & Physiology
?	CPR and AED Cerified: Adults, Infants,and Children
?	Software -NetTech , eclinicalworks , Gateway EDI , Availity, Google Docs ,Practice Fusion, QuickBase, Health Fusion, iClaim ERA  
?	Verification and Eligibility Benefits
?	Detail-oriented and Able to meet targeted deadlines
?	Ten key
?	Outpatient/Inpatient Facility Coding
?	HCFA 1500

EDUCATION

Sanford-Brown College
4511 Horizon Blvd San Antonio, TX 78229
Phone: (210)807-8229
Associate Degree In Health Information Technology


(Externship)
Evolution Consultants, LLC
Medical Billing & Coding
From: 1/2/12 To 3/15/12

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Arthritis & Osteoporosis Center of South Texas / Tox Management LLC/ Tri State Toxicology LLC
John P. Huff, PhD., MD, PA
Jana Ayala, MD
James Wild, MD 
 (Internist, Rheumatologist) 
14615 San Pedro Ave, Suite 240,125,105
San Antonio, Texas 78232
7/11/2013 To Current 
Phone: (210) 571-1302
Coding & Billing Manager 

?	Insurance Credentialing
?	Medicare & Medicaid Credentialing
?	Prepared and submitted clean claims to insurance companies either electronically or by paper
?	Workers? Compensation
?	Medicare Claims
?	Injections/Infusions Billing & Coding
?	Pain Management Billing & Coding
?	Updating and organizing medical records, including electronic health records and Payer ID's
?	Claim Rejections
?	Posting insurance & patients payments from EOBs or statements 
?	Reviewed each insurance payment is for accuracy and compliance with contract discount
?	Called insurance companies regarding any discrepancy in payments if necessary
?	Identified and bill secondary or tertiary insurances
?	Communicating with 21 physicians and health care professionals to clarify supportive documentation for code assignment and working with the billing department to ensure appropriate reimbursement for codes.
?	training coding/billing staff
?	Compile data reports for meetings and going over end of the month reports with Owner/ Lab director   Dr. John P. Huff and 21 contracted physicians and health care professionals
?	Software ? iClaim EMR/ERA, Navinet, Availity, Health Fusion

Male Medical Group,LLC
14615 San Pedro Ave, Suite 120
San Antonio, TX 78232
9/11/2012 To 7/10/2013
Phone: (210)263-9378 
Human Rescues /Front Desk
?	Answer telephones and direct calls to appropriate staff.
?	Pay Roll (ADP)
?	Managed Care
?	Greet visitors, ascertain purpose of visit, and direct them to appropriate staff.
?	Reviewed accounts with Patients
?	Transmit correspondence or medical records by mail, e-mail, or fax.
?	Operate office equipment, such as voice mail messaging systems, and use word processing, spreadsheet, or other software applications to prepare reports, invoices, financial statements, letters, case histories, or medical records.
?	Receive and route messages or documents, such as laboratory results, to appropriate staff.
?	Assisted managers with their APG Sales, bank deposits as needed
?	performed charge review, claim submission, claim follow-up, payment posting and patient statements
?	Proficient in assigning appropriate medical codes to diagnosis and services

Evolution Consultants, LLC 
144 Landa St., Suite 850 New Braunfels TX 78123
From:3/15/12 To 9/2/12
Phone: (830)609-7354
Medical Administrative & Medical Billing & Coding 
Dr. Mark D. Garcia (Dermatology) 

?	Followed up on unpaid claims within standard billing cycle timeframe
?	Checked each insurance payment is for accuracy and compliance with contract discount
?	Called insurance companies regarding any discrepancy in payments if necessary
?	Identified and bill secondary or tertiary insurances
?	Prepared and submitted clean claims to insurance companies either electronically or by paper
?	Entering in Superbills and EMR Charges
?	Managed Care
?	Workers? Compensation
?	Medicare Claims
?	Updating and organizing medical records, including electronic health records and Payer ID's
?	Claim Rejections
?	Software - NetTech,Gateway EDI
?	Insurance Credentialing
?	Able to meet targeted deadlines
?	Providing quality customer service to patients
?	Data Entry

(Silverleaf Resorts) Hill Country Resort 
17545 FM 306 Canyon Lake, TX 78133
From 8/23/10 To 2/15/12
Phone830)-935-4355 
Registration Clerk/ Hospitality 

?	Answered multi line telephone questions and returned calls to resolve    customer issues
?	Reviewed accounts with members
?	Offer upgrades to members
?	Host member meetings to discuss current events

Super S Food 
1345 Sattler Rd. (PO BOX 2307) Canyon Lake, TX 78133
From 5/23/08 To 8/16/10
Phone  830)964-3231
Customer Service (Supervisor) / Bookkeeper
?	Answered multi line telephone questions and returned calls to resolve customer issues
?	Received and processed customer transactions
?	Balanced account statements and collections up to 40,000
?	Assisted managers with their APG Sales ,bank deposits as needed
?	Set up displays for product advertisements


----------

